#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  >  Εξοπλισμός νέου ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού

## christakosxo

Γεια σας !! Καλως σας βρηκα ! Συναδελφοι θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας γιατι ειμαι νεος στο χωρο !
Δυσκολοι καιροι για ξεκινημα αλλα και κατι πρεπει να κανουμε .  [IMG]http://www.**************/public/style_emoticons/default/smile.png[/IMG]
   Αρχικα θελω να μου πειτε συμβουλες και γνωμες για την αγορα εργαλειων και λογισμικου !!
Απο πλευρας εργαλειων τι επιλογες εχω (πχ πολυοργανο ελεγχου και  μετρησεων ) που θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω οχι μονο σε απλες  εγκαταστασεις αλλα και σε εγκαταστασεις φωτοβολταικων ,δομημενης  καλωδιωσης και δικτυων ;
   Απο πλευρας λογισμικου ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο αυτη τη στιγμη για  μελετη ,σχεδιο εγκαταστασεων και ποιο  για εφαρμογες φωτοβολταικων  συστηματων ;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω φίλε μου, αλλά το μηχανιλίκι έχει "πεθάνει"!

Ειδικά ο τομέας των φωτοβολταϊκών ο οποίος θεωρώ ότι είναι κορεσμένος, ό,τι δουλειές να γίνουν έγιναν και σε μικρά και σε μεγάλα έργα.
Το κράτος δε, αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν είναι αξιόπιστος εταίρος. Ανεξαρτήτως της τιμής που έχεις κλειδώσει για 20/25 χρόνια, μπορεί οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, αναλόγως των αναγκών του σε ρευστό, να σε φορολογήσει με έναν έκτακτο φόρο και να ανατρέψει όλη την τεχνικοοικονομική σου μελέτη.

Το μόνο που βλέπω να έχει μέλλον, τομέας κι αυτός κορεσμένος, είναι η συντήρηση/επισκευή/διασκευή/ανακαίνιση/ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση.

Αυτά στον ιδιωτικό τομέα στον οποίο προφανώς αναφαίρεσαι.

Αν λοιπόν αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιον από τους τομείς που προανέφερα ότι έχουν "ψωμί", καλό σου ξεκίνημα. :Χαρούμενος: 

Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό, πρώτα κάνεις μια έρευνα αγοράς γυρνώντας από εταιρία σε εταιρία, πηγαίνοντας σε σχετικές εκθέσεις και μετά ρωτάς για γνώμες συναδέλφων που χρησιμοποιούν τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό.
Μέσω διαδικτύου οι γνώμες, σχετική βαρύτητα έχουν, εφόσον δεν γνωρίζεις τι συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί αυτός που σου απαντά.

----------

